
The Messy, Confusing Future of TV? It’s Here - tejas1mehta
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/13/technology/the-messy-confusing-future-of-tv-its-here.html?emc=eta1&_r=0
======
whipoodle
Can't you just tell the Apple TV "I want to watch such and such"? Pretty sure
they announced that feature a while ago. Or is it only for movies...?

Of course the irony is that if you get things from usenet, it's simpler and
always just comes from one place.

